# Snow for Maryland



## Potomac Lawns (Jan 28, 2004)

Well we may be able to see a little on sunday  


Point Forecast: , MD
38.53N -76.97W En Español
Last Update: 3:25 am EST Jan 20, 2007
Forecast Valid: 8am EST Jan 20, 2007-6pm EST Jan 26, 2007 



Today


Breezy

Hi 42°F Tonight


Mostly
Clear
Lo 22°F Sunday


Chance
Snow
Hi 35°F Sunday
Night

Wintry
Mix
Lo 29°F Monday


Mostly
Cloudy
Hi 40°F Monday
Night

Partly
Cloudy
Lo 29°F Tuesday


Partly
Cloudy
Hi 41°F Tuesday
Night

Mostly
Clear
Lo 27°F Wednesday


Partly
Cloudy
Hi 40°F 


Hazardous weather condition(s):


Hazardous Weather Outlook
Short Term Forecast


Today: Mostly sunny, with a high near 42. Breezy, with a northwest wind between 20 and 24 mph, with gusts as high as 37 mph. 

Tonight: Mostly clear, with a low around 22. North wind between 7 and 17 mph. 

Sunday: A chance of snow after noon. Increasing clouds, with a high near 35. North wind around 7 mph becoming south. Chance of precipitation is 50%. New snow accumulation of less than one inch possible. 

Sunday Night: Snow and freezing rain likely. Cloudy, with a low around 29. South wind between 3 and 7 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%.

Monday: Mostly cloudy, with a high near 40. Calm wind becoming north around 6 mph. 

Monday Night: Partly cloudy, with a low around 29. 

Tuesday: Partly cloudy, with a high near 41. 

Tuesday Night: Mostly clear, with a low around 27. 

Wednesday: Partly cloudy, with a high near 40. 

Wednesday Night: Partly cloudy, with a low around 25. 

Thursday: Partly cloudy, with a high near 39. 

Thursday Night: Partly cloudy, with a low around 25. 

Friday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 39. 



Washington DC, Reagan National Airport
Last Update on Jan 20, 6:52 am EST


Partly Cloudy

33°F
(1°C) Humidity:


----------



## sawbones25 (Nov 12, 2005)

Well, it snowed. Only a couple inches at best here in my neighborhood. But the county has decided to only call out the dump trucks to spread salt. No luck for us 4x4 guys...
My street is a mess. No one is plowing. The dump truck made one pass down my street about 8pm. I didn't even see any salt coming out. Temps won't be above freezing until about Noon. And I have to go to work in the morning. 
So at 5:30 am when I leave, if I even spin one tire I'm calling and complaining to someone. 
This is the same crap they pulled last February when we got that 8 inches overnight, then called me at 5am after it stopped snowing and everything was already frozen...


----------

